# Missing Filter Part-Important?



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just recently bought a used 55 gallon fish tank with a stand, 200 watt heater, an air pump w/ air stone, and 2 aqua tech 30-60 power filters. I haven't noticed until today that they were both missing the bio fibers that were supposed to come with them. The guy also gave me a basket of other junk that i might need, and i just realized that the four black screen things that were in the basket were the bio fibers, and i threw them away! :shock: I just looked all over the internet for replacement bio fibers and didn't find anything!  So what i'm asking is are the bio fibers an important part? If so, could someone please tell me where to get them? Thanks alot! 

-NoaDon12- ^_^


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Reading the manufactures website it sounds like the bio fibers are nothing more then additional places for bacteria to grow, if they actually were like fiber then you could just go pick up some generic filter material and try and put it in the place of those. I can't find what they actually look like but you should just be able to substitute it with something else.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, well thanks for the idea, because i wouldn't have thought of that in the first place! lol! So now i just have to find something to substitute the origionals.... does anyone have an idea? Thanks so much! 
-NoaDon12-


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

if it just acts as a "blocker" for debri, and isn't your main source of beneficial bacteria, you could use some filter floss.

but after also reading over their web-site, I think you're going to want to pick them up, depending on what you say you lost...



> The first stage of the AQUA-Tech® filtration is mechanical. The blue polyfiber pad that is integrated onto the EZ-ChangeTM Filter Cartridge screens out dirt and debris as water passes through.


If this is what you lost...filter floss can replace this, as I said this is the stuff that just acts as a 'blocker'



> The second stage of the AQUA-Tech® filtration is chemical. The activated carbon that is in the EZ-ChangeTM Filter Cartridge removes dissolved waste and cleans the water of odors.


I'm guessing that those black "screen things" was where activated carbon went. Carbon is not necessary, as it usually dies off after a few weeks anyways, and if this is a planted tank, it's definetly not wanted.



> The third stage of the AQUA-Tech® filtration is biological. The BIO-Fiber that is included in each AQUA-Tech® Power Filter provides additional surface area for beneficial bacteria to grow and thrive. The bacteria then eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrites that can be fatal to fish. You should never clean or throw away the BIO-Fiber. If the BIO-Fiber becomes too clogged, rinse it with conditioned water only.


If this is what you lost, you're going to need to pick some up. This is the main component of your "beneficial bacteria" it will seed and grow on here. If you lost this, I would look for a replacement.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey NoaDon12,
I have a Whisper 30-60 filter in one of my 55G tanks. I use the Rena foam pads in mine. They fit right into the slot. I can't remember if I had to trim a little off but they're very easy to cut with scissors. I've had the same foam pads in the filter for about 3 years now. Every once in awhile I swish them in used tank water when I do water changes to clean them. Here's a link to them:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752394


----------

